# Mr Tibbs Manueli Wallpaper



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

*File Name*: Mr Tibbs Manueli Wallpaper
*File Submitter*: Xenon
*File Submitted*: 22 Aug 2007
*File Updated*: _22 Aug 2007_
*File Category*: Piranha-Fury Wallpapers










Click here to download this file


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey how do i set those desktops to be my wallpaper with out them getting distorted when they get bigger?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have some that are 1024x768 if thats your resolution.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wow thats a wicked looking manueli


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Well idk, i just know when i click on the pics they are pretty small and dont get large and when you do that and set a small pic as your desktop there is a lot of distortion. But maybe its just my resolution idk


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Xenon said:


> I have some that are 1024x768 if thats your resolution.


If its not too much to ask, Can you post the 1024x768 resolution?


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

Nice wallpaper mate


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

nice wallpaper.


----------

